# (solved) freecad sci-libs/vtk media-video/nvidia-settings

## artbody

emerge  media-gfx/freecad

absolut fehlgeschlagen und warum ???? 

 :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

```
 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.93-r1:

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.93-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.93-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.93-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.93-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.93-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.93-r1/work/kernel'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.93-r1/work/'

 * Messages for package sci-libs/vtk-6.1.0-r1:

 * emerge --keep-going: sci-libs/vtk-6.1.0-r1 dropped because it requires

 * media-video/nvidia-settings

 * Messages for package media-video/nvidia-settings-340.58:

 * emerge --keep-going: media-video/nvidia-settings-340.58 dropped because it

 * requires ~x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.93, ~x11-drivers/nvidia-

 * drivers-340.93

 * Messages for package sci-libs/opencascade-6.9.0-r1:

 * emerge --keep-going: sci-libs/opencascade-6.9.0-r1 dropped because it

 * requires =sci-libs/vtk-6.1*[qt4]

 * Messages for package media-gfx/freecad-0.15.4671:

 * emerge --keep-going: media-gfx/freecad-0.15.4671 dropped because it

 * requires sci-libs/opencascade:6.9.0[vtk]

 * Messages for package dev-python/wxpython-3.0.2.0:

 * Gentoo uses the Multi-version method for SLOT'ing.

 * Developers, see this site for instructions on using

 * it with your apps:

 * http://wiki.wxpython.org/MultiVersionInstalls

 * 

 * The following 5 packages have failed to build, install, or execute

 * postinst:

 * 

 *  (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.93-r1:0/340::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.93-r1/temp/build.log'

 *  (sci-libs/vtk-6.1.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (media-video/nvidia-settings-340.58:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (sci-libs/opencascade-6.9.0-r1:6.9.0/6.9.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (media-gfx/freecad-0.15.4671:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 * 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 20 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

```

edit:

HARDWARE (Speicher) ware defekt 

gelöst mit neuer Hardware

----------

## artbody

```
Messages for package sci-libs/vtk-6.1.0-r1:

 * emerge --keep-going: sci-libs/vtk-6.1.0-r1 dropped because it requires

 * media-video/nvidia-settings 
```

 :Embarassed: 

Naja hier liegt das Übel 

hab mal die Abhängigkeit von nvidia-settings aus dem ebuild entfern und versucht zu compilieren ABER das geht so einfach nicht, also mal ein echter Schuß in Ofen

Solangsam bekomme ich das Gefühl, daß Gentoo für normale Benutzer nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist.

Warum ?

Weil das hätte so nie von den Devs freigegeben werden dürfen.

----------

## Josef.95

Hehe nein, ich denke der Konflikt geht hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8002042.html#8002042

zwischen dem alten nvidia-drivers-340.93-r1 und dem inzwischen stable xorg-server-1.18.4 los.

Die alte Treiberversion ist mit dem neuen xorg-server nicht mehr kompatibel.

Vorschlag: Nutze die aktuelle nvidia-drivers-340.98 Version - die ist auch mit xorg-server-1.18 kompatibel.

```
echo "~x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.98" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords
```

Nutze die gewünschten nvidia-settings dann am besten aus dem neuen nvidia-drivers-340.98 Treiber-Paket,

indem du es mit tools Useflag baust 

```
echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers tools static-libs" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

 (das alte media-video/nvidia-settings Paket vorher bitte deinstallieren).

Mit dem aus den nvidia-drivers-340.98 schon mit enthaltenen nvidia-settings wird dann dann =sci-libs/vtk-6.1.0-r3 benötigt. 

```
echo "=sci-libs/vtk-6.1.0-r3" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords
```

Bau den neuen xorg-server mitsamt Treiber dann zb via 

```
emerge -av1 xorg-server @x11-module-rebuild
```

Wenn das bauen auch fehlschlägt, dann poste bitte die "emerge --info" und die Fehlermeldung, das build.log (zb via Pastebin-Service).

----------

## artbody

Danke erst mal

nvidia-drivers-300.98 war/ ist installiert

das Anfangsproblem gab mir keinen Hinweis auf vtk nvidia-settings abhängigkeit 

```

Total: 38 packages (2 downgrades, 36 new), Size of downloads: 574.273 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4:0/1.17.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.99:= required by (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.93-r1:0/340::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^^^ ^                                                                                                                                                                       

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.18.4:0/1.18.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.18[udev] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^^                     ^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.18.4= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                             

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7:0/1.18.4=[-minimal] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.3.38:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                              ^^^^^^^^^^                                      
```

Soweit so gut

package use

```

#2016-12-13 for vrt nvidia-settings nvidia driver

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers  tools static-libs
```

und ebuild vvtk-6.1.0-r1.ebuild

zeile 102

von

```
video_cards_nvidia? ( media-video/nvidia-settings )
```

```
video_cards_nvidia? ( || ( media-video/nvidia-settings x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers[tools,static-libs] ) )
```

geändert

emerge nvidia-drivers 

emerge vtk

und funktioniert

----------

## Josef.95

Na prima,

aber ebuild editieren ist gar nicht nötig - nutze am besten die schon vorgeschlagene

=sci-libs/vtk-6.1.0-r3 Version, da ist der fix schon mit drin.

Ist auch schon (genau aus diesem Grund) zur neuen stable Version vorgeschlagen, siehe im Bug 595654

----------

## artbody

Danke Josef.95

Hab es jetzt in der package.accept-keywords passend eingetragen

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers* ~amd64

#needet for vrt pulling in nvidia-settings nvidia driver

=sci-libs/vtk-6.1.0-r3 ~amd64
```

package.use :

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers  tools static-libs
```

 :Very Happy: 

war schon ne ganz fiese Geschichte mit der ursprünglichen Fehlermeldung

```
<x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.99:= required by (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers...
```

auf den Verursacher   :Evil or Very Mad:  zu kommen   :Laughing: 

```
equery d media-video/nvidia-settings

 * These packages depend on media-video/nvidia-settings:

sci-libs/vtk-6.1.0-r1 (video_cards_nvidia ? media-video/nvidia-settings)

```

Und x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers* ~amd64 den brauchts jetzt für die neue Grafikkarte weil die den nvidia-drivers-375.20-r1 will

----------

